# 2000 apx oil light



## deans tt

Hi All. New on here and need help!!! tried posting all my issues in one lengthy message but keep getting kicked out when I try to post or save


----------



## deans tt

Oil light is on with 3 beeps. The light is animated with oil drips. When I press left button on instrument panel it reads stop engine and check oil level.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Is it orange or red? If orange top it up. If Red, don't run engine until pressure prob is sorted. 
Not unusual unless correct oil used & replaced frequently.
Drop the sump & clean the sump & strainer, replace oil & filter. 
Hopefully you've caught it in time
Hoggy.


----------



## deans tt

Sorry for lots of smaller posts but slow typer and dont want to get kicked off after 1/2 hour typing and it not boing posted :?
Read could be oil pressure.removed sump and strainer and quite clean. Removed rocker and replaced gasket along with half moon and metal gasket under cam tensioner. Again quite clean. Removed inlet manifold and valves clean. Replaced oil pressure sensor as it was covered in oil. Also replaced coolant sensor (green one) Still the damn light remains! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I dont know if the pcv valve is faulty as I dont know how strong the resistance should be. I can blow through it one way and not the other and if I shake it vigorously i can here a slight rattle. I am going to attach a pressure gauge where the oil pressure sensor is but is there an easier way without removing to much other components?


----------



## deans tt

Sorry Hoggy, I didn't see your reply whilst I was typing my essay! lol. Yes the light is red
Scott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dean, oil press switch is probably the easiest place to attach a press gauge, get a new oil press switch as well or first.
Dash pod probs have been known to give false oil press probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## deans tt

Thanks Hoggy. 
I will let you know my findings when I get the pressure gauge sorted. The engine does seem to run fine with very slight ticking coming from rocker cover. I would expect that from a 135000 engine.I can see a few small drips of oil when I have engine running and look through filler cap, but unsure on how much oil I should see. Is there any way I can check to see how much oil is getting to the top?
Scott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Scott, should be plenty of oil at the top, but there is a baffle to prevent oil splashing amount too much.
Hoggy.


----------



## deans tt

Cheers Hoggy. 
Hopefully get chance to put gauge on this week end
Scott


----------



## deans tt

Hi Hoggy. 
Managed to get a pressure gauge attached through an adaptor i made so I could still attach the oil pressure sensor. The pressure gauge read 55 psi-3.5 bar and when warm after a run it was 25 psi-1.5 bar. I am guessing these figures are good?? Oddly enough though, The light hasn't been on since!
Scott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Scott, If those pressures were from the oil pressure sensor tapping they appear to be fine.
Hoggy.


----------



## deans tt

Phew. Thats a relief. Still unsure why everythings ok now. May have been a blockage somewhere which has now cleared. I'll take that!  Thanks for all your help Hoggy.
Scott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Scott, What revs where those pressures at. Was 25 psi at idle. 3k revs when warm should be 55 ish
Hoggy.


----------



## deans tt

Hi Hoggy. The pressures were read at idle. I Couldnt read at any other revs as I was on my own and the gauge is under the bonnet. When I get chance I'll get my wife to help me and check pressures again. Thanks for the figures Hoggy.
Scott


----------

